# WD-40 and it's many shop uses



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

I list a number of great uses of WD-40 in the wood shop specifically in this ShopNotes blog post.


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm reminded of a locksmith I used to frequent…...he had a sign up at the front desk…

Lock cleaning 10 bucks…..
If you've sprayed it with WD40, 20 bucks.

To him. wd40 was anatheme for locks. just gummed em up real good.

It ain't a panacea for every work-a-day woes…

Eric


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

WD-40 makes a horrible lubricant, FYI.


----------



## ras61 (Mar 27, 2014)

It is not a lubricant, it is a water displacing agent (hence the "WD") developed for the aero space industry. It does get gummy over time, and should never be used in any confined space with moving parts (ie locks, firearms, etc). Actually I've never found it very useful or found an application where something else didn't work much better. One of the biggest farces and myths in the history of marketing in my opinion.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Won't replace vermouth in your martini. Other than that, it's pretty handy stuff.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I agree that WD40 seems to be mostly marketing hype. It's good for drying stuff out but not so hot as a lubricant. I don't think I even have a can of it anymore…there are better products than this one for lubricating.


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

I've been using WD40 for over 30yrs. for various tasks. But I faithfully spray down my 47 yrs. old Craftsman TS with cast iron bed and left & right wings. After every use, I spray the table top with compressed air and I spray a light coat on a paper towel and wipe down the whole top and both wings. My top looks as good today as it did 47 yrs ago. My miter gauge slides beautifully and my fense moves as smooth as can be. I even spay a light coat on the blade.

There probably are better products out there but for what I use it for, WD40 works great.

That's all I'm saying.


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

I think a couple of you guys missed the point ot the post - which was for uses in the shop. I love it for my jointer bed and fence especially - you won't believe how much more easily wood slides through - ditto for the table saw too.

And I disagree that it's not a great lubicant - it's certainly better than oil, at least in the shop, because it doesn't retain sawdust.


----------



## ras61 (Mar 27, 2014)

I didn't mean to be a downer, it's just that many folks don't realize the downside and I've usually done just as well with alternatives like mineral spirits or silicone spray without the problems. An open surface like the bed of a jointer or TS top is an interesting use that wouldn't have any negative effects, do you find it works better than an occasional coat of paste wax?


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't think it works as good as wax, and it's certianly a heck of lot easier to apply.


----------



## j_dubb (Jun 13, 2013)

I made the switch to organic a long time ago and never looked back.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

I use it on my TS bed every 3 months or so. I like it. It makes a pretty good cleaner as well.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

If you want a spray lubricant, then get the Dupont Teflon spray. It dries and leaves a wax coating behind. If you want a lubricant that won't get gummy from sawdust, use graphite powder. For cast iron, use wax.

WD-40 is not and never was a lubricant. As was said, it wasn't even designed for it. They just added it to a list of things it "does" for marketing purposes.

I use it to clean motorcycle chains (before adding the Dupont Teflon for a lubricant) and to clean anything else that has heavy grease on it. After I get that off, then I use simple green to clean off the WD-40 residue. That's about all it gets used for.


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't understand how you can say WD-40 isn't a lubricant, when it plainly makes things slippery. It may not have been designed as a lubricant, but Viagra was originally meant as a cure for hypertension, and would you argue with it's main use now? LOL.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Let me clarify, it makes a horrible lubricant like I stated in the first post. It leaves behind a residue, doesn't provide very much lubrication, is easily removed/washed away, and still gathers sawdust. There are many, many products that were actually designed for lubrication that would all be far superior choices.

Basically, WD-40 may be passable in some cases for many different things, but it doesn't really do any of them as good as anything else. You are far better off getting the right lubricants/cleaners/etc.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I use it to kill wasps that find their way into the shop.


----------



## ARTTdylan (Jan 6, 2010)

We use a silicone spray in our shop.


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

Spray it on a nite crawler and the catfish will bite.


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

I spray WD40 on my blades after I sharpen them with water stones. Easy, quick and I don't get flash rust.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

IMO, Silicone, WD40, and others like that, can effect the wood with respect to finishing so I use paste wax and rub it out!


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

Otay. It works, but there's some things you're gonna wanna know….

1. If it gets on the wood and is not thouroughlly sanded it out, it will discolor the wood.

2. It can create orange dots under a finish.

3. It is good for loosening some rusted bolts, liquid wrench however is more effective for this use.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Got this from one of our Lab Guys that's a hobbyist machinist. Haven't tried it. But this guy is awesome as an engineer.

Mix 1 part BLO and 1 part Tru Oil. Add Powdered Graphite to make a heavy cream.
Rub mixture onto metal surface.
Squeegee off with wooden straight edge.
Let dry several days before using.
Tru oil can be bought at Walmart in the gun section.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Seriously good tip.Use wd40 for removing all those nasty sticky labels which can be a laborious time consuming task.Simply spray it on leave it to penetrate then scrape them off with your finger nail then a final blast and clean all the goo away. And no you can't use it on your honeymoon as a cheapskate source of ky jelly or similar lubricant.Not that I have ever tried personally LOL Alistair


----------



## InstantSiv (Jan 12, 2014)

I spray wd40 on a rag and wrap my chisels in the rag to prevent rust. I also lubricate my door hinge from time to time… um… Other than that it usually just sits on the shelf.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I use it on my TS and miter saw blades when I'm cutting aluminum. Helps keep the AL from sticking to the carbide, which it is very prone to do. And no, cutting AL with your saws won't hurt the blade, but be sure to knock off the chips that do stick before using the blade for anything else, as even the WD40 won't keep all of them off the blade.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

I assume not everyone here have not read yet few Interesting facts about the WD40:

WD-40 who knew?
"Water Displacement #40".
The product began from a search for a rust preventative solvent and degreaser to protect missile parts.
WD-40 was created in 1953, by three technicians at the San Diego Rocket Chemical Company.
Its name comes from the project that was to find a 'Water Displacement' Compound.
They were finally successful for a formulation, with their fortieth attempt, thus WD-40.
The 'Convair Company' bought it in bulk to protect their atlas missile parts.
Ken East (one of the original founders) says there is nothing in WD-40 that would hurt you.
When you read the 'shower door' part, try it.
It's the first thing that has ever cleaned that spotty shower door.
If yours is plastic, it works just as well as on glass.
It's a miracle!
Then try it on your stove-top.
It's now shinier than it's ever been.
You'll be amazed.

WD-40 Uses:
1. Protects silver from tarnishing.
2. Removes road tar and grime from cars.
3. Cleans and lubricates guitar strings.
4. Gives floor that 'just-waxed' sheen without making them slippery.
5. Keeps the flies off of Cows, Horses, and other Farm Critters, as well. (Ya gotta love this one!!!)
6. Restores and cleans chalkboards.
7. Removes lipstick stains.
8. Loosens stubborn zippers.
9. Untangles jewelry chains.
10. Removes stains from stainless steel sinks.
11. Removes dirt and grime from the barbecue grill.
12. Keeps ceramic / terracotta garden pots from oxidizing.
13. Removes tomato stains from clothing.
14. Keeps glass shower doors free of water spots.
15. Camouflages scratches in ceramic and marble floors.
16. Keeps scissors working smoothly.
17. Lubricates noisy door hinges on both home and vehicles doors.
18. It removes that nasty tar and scuff marks from the kitchen flooring.
It doesn't seem to harm the finish and you won't have to scrub nearly as hard to get them off.
Just remember to open some windows if you have a lot of marks.
19. Remove those nasty Bug guts that will eat away the finish on your car if not removed quickly!
20. Gives a children's playground gym slide a shine for a super fast slide.
21. Lubricates gearshift and mower deck lever for ease of handling on riding mowers…
22. Rids kids rocking chair and swings of squeaky noises.
23. Lubricates tracks in sticking home windows and makes them easier to open.
24. Spraying an umbrella stem makes it easier to open and close.
25. Restores and cleans padded leather dashboards in vehicles, as well as vinyl bumpers.
26. Restores and cleans roof racks on vehicles.
27. Lubricates and stops squeaks in electric fans.
28. Lubricates wheel sprockets on tricycles, wagons, and bicycles for easy handling.
29. Lubricates fan belts on washers and dryers and keeps them running smoothly.
30. Keeps rust from forming on saws and saw blades, and other tools.
31. Removes grease splatters from stove-tops.
32. Keeps bathroom mirror from fogging.
33. Lubricates prosthetic limbs.
34. Keeps pigeons off the balcony (they hate the smell).
35. Removes all traces of duct tape.
36. Folks even spray it on their arms, hands, and knees to relieve arthritis pain.
37. Florida's favorite use is: 'cleans and removes love bugs from grills and bumpers.'
38. The favorite use in the state of New York, it protects the Statue of Liberty from the elements.
39. WD-40 attracts fish. Spray a little on live bait or lures and you will be catching the big one in no time. Also, it's a lot cheaper than the chemical attractants that are made for just that purpose.
Keep in mind though, using some chemical laced baits or lures for fishing are not allowed in some states.
40. Use it for fire ant bites. It takes the sting away immediately and stops the itch.
41. It is great for removing crayon from walls. Spray it on the marks and wipe with a clean rag.
42. Also, if you've discovered that your teenage daughter has washed and dried a tube of lipstick with a load of laundry, saturate the lipstick spots with WD-40 and rewash. Presto! The lipstick is gone!
43. If you spray it inside a wet distributor cap, it will displace the moisture, allowing the engine to start.

As for that Basic, Main Ingredient…....
Well…. it's FISH OIL….


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I have pretty much quit using WD40, and now prefer PBBlaster. Much better at cutting and lubrication of rusty parts. Also use as a moisture barrier.

http://www.blastergroup.com.au/PB_Blaster.html


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Do NOT, use it as a recreational body lubricant.

Trust me.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Surfside, it is not made out of fish oil. The company came out with that as well as removing some of the items off that list several years ago.

http://www.snopes.com/inboxer/household/wd-40.asp


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Buckethead*, I never even thought of that!


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

Buckethead, you have so much more experience in these things than most. I'm really impressed at your vastness of knowledge.


----------



## srzsrz (Apr 15, 2013)

It is a lubricant, just not a good or permanent one. It's a temporary (because volatile), penetrating lubricant. And if you want something stuck to come unstuck, sometimes that's just what you need: a substance that will penetrate into the right nooks and crannies, do its lubrication, and then evaporate out of the way.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

I read a FWW article and they rated CRC as the top rust protectant. A lot of the products with fancy names didn't fair well.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

From The Gov't Fact Sheet. WD 40 Ingredients:


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

My main use for WD 40 is to remove paint, glue and grease from my hands. It goes a great job but make sure you wash it off with soap and water afterwards.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I spray it on my snow shovel, let it dry and the snow won't stick when I'm out there cleaning off my driveway.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I have used it on guns for over 40 years and never had a problem. But, I disassemble them and thoroughly clean them after each use, whether fired or not.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

I prefer top cote and blade cote as table and blade dressings. Guaranteed not to build up, or interfere with finishing.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*joeyinsouthaustin* I have used the same stuff and it works well without finishing issues!


----------



## Straightlines (Mar 20, 2013)

"I don't understand how you can say WD-40 isn't a lubricant, when it plainly makes things slippery. It may not have been designed as a lubricant"

I've read the 40th water dispersion formula story before, and no duh it has petroleum products in it! Given some of the applications that are claimed, it seems very likely to me that it contains some volume of silicone, which is known to be very problematic in the woodshop. The only thing I use it for now is the cleaning of my machines, but mineral spirits should be at least as effective as WD.

The part that always has inflamed me with WD-40 is its claim to be a rust preventative. Am I the only one whose WD-40 can always rusts at the top, below the spray tip? Or on the other things that I've believed I was going to be protecting? it may work as a rust preventative for short periods, but it surely must be supplanted by a more effective protectant, and given that no one really knows what's in it, prudence dictates that we thoroughly clean/remove the WD-40 residue with solvent prior to applying a proper protectant. That seems like a make-work exercise to me that would be better resolved by just doing the right thing at the beginning.

For removing labels and their residue, why not use Goof-Off, which is designed expressly for that need? I use a vegie oil soaked piece of paper towel to accomplish the same thing, and while it does take longer to work through a label, it is clearly much healthier and cheaper. If I needed more speed, I would probably add a bit of mineral spirits to help thin the oil out.

I like Blaster, and use dry lubes for my machines. Boeshield T9 is a wax film dry lube that is a real rust preventative because it forms a long-lasting film that keeps the moisture off the metal, but it does get stiff until there's enough action/motion to soften it up. That means that it isn't the best choice when used as a lube on the ways of my RAS or miter slots if too thick a coat is applied. I really like the T9 on threaded assemblies because crud doesn't stick, it stops rust even in salt water conditions, and it maintains its protection longer than anything else I've tried. If people like it, I've found the best price is to buy a big can/jug via Amazon.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

To be considered a lubricant, it must have certain properties. It must be capable of adhering to the surface; it must be able to withstand pressure due to rotation or sliding among other properties like heat resistance, water resistance. WD-40 has some lubricating properties, but not enough to classify it as a lubricant. It works fine on a door hinge, but if you were to substitute the motor oil in your car's engine with WD-40, the engine would seize very quickly. I use it when cutting threads on aluminum and it works great.


----------

